# Pregant Guppy in Distress



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

ok my female guppy has a bent spine due to vitamin difficancy and she is now about 2 weeks pregnant. she is so misrible and is resting on the bottom of the tank alot i need som suggestions how i can help her through her pregnancy. i have never seen a fish so misrable. . i dont know what to do just watching her makes my heart ache for her. she is my favorite fish and i have had her almost a year. the thought of loosing her makes me cry. im afraid she might die before or during childbirth please help me to help her

IKOW


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sorry to here this  Im not shur what to tell you. Just try and make her as comfortable as you can. make shur no other fish is upseting her.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Try feeding her a mix of foods. There are several frozen types on the market in petstores. This should help with the vitamin balance she needs during this time.


----------

